# June taking advantage



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On Monday I went to take the dogs for a run. Walked the wooded path until almost to the creek. Just walking and felt a pop in my leg, just behind the knee. 
Long story short, I had to have someone come get me and the dogs. Xrays didn't show what's going on, and a MRI is scheduled. It's crutches, or wheeling myself around for now. 
June has decided to take things into her own paws. She will roo at me. Letting me know it's either dinner, or snack time. Then she goes to find herself something to snack on. I think the bag had chex mix in it.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Hope it's nothing serious and that you heal up quickly. It is seriously the worst being injured and not being able to take the dogs out. Things get pretty crazy over here when that happens.


----------



## BarbAckerMills (Nov 18, 2013)

My guys can handle one day with no running, but they get pent up after that.

My husband tore the tendon behind his knee. He's doing rehab. Hope your knee is ok!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She is too cute!

I hope you heal quickly. What a month, huh?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> What a month, huh?


Its been month from ****.
Don't think I even mentioned I had minor surgery last week.
But losing Lucy has been the toughest part of it.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You have had a tough month!! But having a goofball like this at home has to help a bit . She's too cute!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope the knee heals quickly!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MRI showed its a meniscus tear, along with a sprain.
Have a drs appointment tomorrow afternoon to discuss treatment options.


Being home bound does not sit well with me, or the dogs.
The open fields is where I find peace, and solitude.
To much time on my hands after losing Lucy hasn't been good.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope that knee heals quickly, TR! And I really do know what you mean about losing Lucy. That kind of loss brings on the absolute worst kind of grief there is, and it takes a long time to get past it. Thinking of you...


----------

